# Problem mit pdnsd

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich hab ein Problem mit pdnsd. Auf meinem einen Rechner läuft pdnsd, in /etc/resolv.conf ist "nameserver 127.0.0.1" gesetzt und alles funktioniert super. Auf meinem anderen Rechner hab ich grad auch pdnsd installiert, aber da will's einfach nicht funktionieren, trotz exakt selbem Setup:

/etc/pdnsd/pdnsd.conf:

```
global {

        run_as = "pdnsd";

        status_ctl = on;

        paranoid = on;

}

server {

        ip = 192.168.178.1;

        timeout = 5;

}
```

/etc/conf.d/pdnsd:

```
PDNSDCONFIG=
```

Ich bin grad echt mit meinem Latein am Ende ... es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder irgendwas ... ein ping zu irgendeinem Server sagt einfach nur "unknown host". Auch, wenn ich pdnsd nicht als Daemon und mit -v3 starte, kommt keine Fehlermeldung.

Woran kann das liegen? Wo kann ich mit dem Suchen anfangen?

----------

## firefly

ist die resolv.conf auf dem 2. Rechner identisch mit der Datei auf dem Rechner mit dem es funktioniert?

----------

## l3u

Es steht in beiden

```
nameserver 127.0.0.1
```

Ich hab auch schon "localhost" und "192.168.178.3" (die IP des Rechners, auf dem es nicht geht) ausprobiert. Funktioniert alles nicht.

----------

## musv

```
server {

        label= "myisp";

        ip = 195.50.140.252,192.50.140.114;  # Put your ISP's DNS-server address(es) here.

        proxy_only=on;  

        timeout=4;

        uptest=if;         # Test if the network interface is active.

        interface=ath0;    # The name of the interface to check.

        interval=10m;      # Check every 10 minutes.

        purge_cache=off;   # Keep stale cache entries in case the ISP's

}
```

Vermutung: Eine Möglichkeit könnte sein, dass pdnsd die DNS-Einträge über das falsche Device beziehen will. Trag mal bei interface die Netzwerkkarte ein, über die die DNS-Infos abgerufen werden sollen.

----------

## l3u

Ändert leider nichts ...

----------

